# turkys



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

just looked outside my window ad saw 11 toms walking buy cant wait till the season starts


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

if you need some help with those birds you could send me a pm!!! I would be more than happy to help ya! LOL!


----------

